# C&C - Two Birds



## tevo (Feb 22, 2012)

I know the WB seems off.. I had to leave it a little gray to preserve some detail.

#1



Two Birds by theofficialtevo, on Flickr


----------



## doomster (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice and simple photo.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 23, 2012)

Great sillouettes and reflections. Nice shot


----------



## KenC (Feb 23, 2012)

A sort of minimalist Oriental composition.  What really makes this is the fact that both birds are taking a step simultaneously.

I don't think the WB is off because I don't see any color (at least here at work).  If there is some color you don't want, just convert to B&W or partially desaturate.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 23, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Gazpacho (Feb 23, 2012)

Thats so awesome they're taking steps in unison. I bet this took a lot of sitting and waiting, nice dude.


----------



## tevo (Feb 23, 2012)

Gazpacho said:


> Thats so awesome they're taking steps in unison. I bet this took a lot of sitting and waiting, nice dude.



Quite the contrary, I exercised the very design of my new BlackRapid strap - I saw this happening, raised my camera, and snapped like 3 shots. I knew what I wanted, but I thank luck for the actual capture; they flew away after I got this shot lol

Thanks man!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 23, 2012)

tevo said:


> Gazpacho said:
> 
> 
> > Thats so awesome they're taking steps in unison. I bet this took a lot of sitting and waiting, nice dude.
> ...



Gotta love them Black Rapids. I wouldn't be able to carry my camera body around my neck for any length of time, so the Black Rapid is much more comfortable and convenient. :thumbup:


----------



## tevo (Feb 24, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > Gazpacho said:
> ...



Lol I went into the camera shop to get my ProRunner, and there were seriously like 850926783406730 people in line. So I'm standing there, and the Black Rapid was just sitting there... staring at me. After 15 minutes I couldn't resist and I threw it in.





And now I'm broke


----------



## tevo (Feb 24, 2012)

KenC said:


> A sort of minimalist Oriental composition.  What really makes this is the fact that both birds are taking a step simultaneously.
> 
> I don't think the WB is off because I don't see any color (at least here at work).  If there is some color you don't want, just convert to B&W or partially desaturate.



There wasn't any color in the original, but the scene in real life was white, it captured grey - ish, which I mostly fixed in post.


----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 24, 2012)

My immediate reaction was a smile/laugh (and that's a compliment!!!). I love the simplicty, and it kind of looks like the second bird is chasing the first. 

Solid shot


----------



## tevo (Feb 24, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> My immediate reaction was a smile/laugh (and that's a compliment!!!). I love the simplicty, and it kind of looks like the second bird is chasing the first.
> 
> Solid shot



Haha thanks! It sort of does look like one is chasing they other...


----------



## Joel_W (Feb 24, 2012)

Outstanding.


----------



## tevo (Feb 24, 2012)

Joel_W said:
			
		

> Outstanding.



Thank you very much. I'm glad you like it


----------



## Frequency (Feb 25, 2012)

What a priceless simplicity!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## tevo (Feb 26, 2012)

Frequency said:


> What a priceless simplicity!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:



Thank you sir!


----------



## Timoris (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice, simple.

I would clean up the top in Photoshop, giving a nice, pure clean infinity.


----------



## tevo (Feb 26, 2012)

Timoris said:
			
		

> Nice, simple.
> 
> I would clean up the top in Photoshop, giving a nice, pure clean infinity.



I tried that, but I decided that I would leave some of that kind of stuff to preserve the photographic nature of the image. Otherwise, it may as well have been a painting


----------

